# Lord of the Rings (Movie) Style Pipe



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I've seen the official ones, and they look amazing, but $250 is pretty steep for a pipe. I figure the style isn't that absurd. Its an oversized churchwarden with an extremely thick shank and stem. Anyone seen anything like this? I was thinking it would be cheaper if I could move away from one official licensed for the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've never found any quality LOTR movie replicas for a reasonable price that look like they would smoke well. I think I remember reading somewhere that even the licensed one wasn't the best smoker. The closest thing I could think of that might produce a decent smoke might be something like the 16" clay pipe they have here:










Clay pipes at rock bottom prices!!

If anyone knows of one though I'd be interested too.

There are some less expensive knock offs here:

http://www.lotrfanshop.com/lotrshop/pipes.asp


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

what about "macqueen pipes"?
i think that's how they spell it.

these are as cheap as $44, on up to under $200.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

John, they sell what look to be the same clay pipes at pipesandcigars.com as well: Clay Pipe From Holland


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

IHT said:


> what about "macqueen pipes"?
> i think that's how they spell it.
> 
> these are as cheap as $44, on up to under $200.


MacQueen pipes have the reputation of being terrible smokers.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

WWhermit said:


> MacQueen pipes have the reputation of being terrible smokers.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


good to know.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

The McQueen pipes do have a bad reputation. However!!! I have heard that Boswell does great commission work on special request LOTR pipes for a nice price.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I want to see one of those boswells! I have been continually tempted by the Macqueens but they get such mixed reviews.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

rlaliberty said:


> I want to see one of those boswells! I have been continually tempted by the Macqueens but they get such mixed reviews.


I don't know anyone personally that has one but it seems the commission was around $100 and the quailty was same as Boswell is known for. You'll have to contact them if you want more info


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I own the $50 MacQueen Dwarf Pipe. The bowl is deceptively small, the wood is not great, and I don't like how the stem fits into the bowl. You can smoke out of it easily enough, but it wasn't a great smoker. However I only smoked it once. That said, it does look as cool in person as it does on the site.


----------



## MitchSchaft (Mar 3, 2010)

I bought a MacQueen Wizard pipe back in February. I'm still waiting for it to arrive, lol.
It's made entirely of briar including the bowl.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

MitchSchaft said:


> I bought a MacQueen Wizard pipe back in February. I'm still waiting for it to arrive, lol.
> It's made entirely of briar including the bowl.


Mine shipped fairly quickly when I purchased it, but that was around Christmas of 2008.

The Dwarf pipe only comes in ash wood, which I have discovered to be far less desirable than briar.

Also, with the Wizard pipe, I think the stem is still made of cherry wood when you select the briar bowl option.


----------



## MitchSchaft (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, it's cherry. 

I almost forgot I ordered it


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

MitchSchaft said:


> I bought a MacQueen Wizard pipe back in February. I'm still waiting for it to arrive, lol.
> It's made entirely of briar including the bowl.


I've heard that complaint before


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

MitchSchaft said:


> Yeah, it's cherry.
> 
> I almost forgot I ordered it


The only reason I brought it up was because I was wondering if I missed a full briar option somewhere. I would imagine it won't make much of a difference in the stem, but choosing briar for the bowl was a good idea.

When you get it, take a close look in the stem and let em know if yours has a metal tube inside the wood. That is how my dwarf pipe is set up.


----------



## MitchSchaft (Mar 3, 2010)

Roger that. It finally moved from "payment received" to "entering production". I hope I only have to wait a couple more weeks. I wanted to get a hobbit, dwarf and a ranger pipe. But I dont think I want to wait 5 years to get 'em all in, ha.


----------



## MitchSchaft (Mar 3, 2010)

Alright, status has moved to "In Packaging"! Maybe I'll get it in a couple weeks. It only took 4 months...


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Make sure to tell us how it smokes when you get it. I really want to buy one, but...am afraid of it not smoking well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

MitchSchaft said:


> Alright, status has moved to "In Packaging"! Maybe I'll get it in a couple weeks. It only took 4 months...


As long as Saruman doesn't hijack it...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> As long as Saruman doesn't hijack it...


I can't think of a more perfect response. Definitely up for post of the month in my book.

And now we know where all the FVF and Stonehaven has gone!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice sig line Indigo


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Nice sig line Indigo


Thanks, MH. It's one of my favorite lines from LOTR.


----------



## MitchSchaft (Mar 3, 2010)

I just got an email saying it has shipped and will be here within the next 2 weeks!


----------

